# green mold?



## sacedbysapp (Jul 22, 2016)

NCM_0008.JPG



__ sacedbysapp
__ Jul 22, 2016






Hoses right off,any concern?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2016)

I would partially burn it before it was added where my food was...

Are you using the Lang ???   

Get a good fire going and you can use moldy wood for that....   put more moldy wood in the Cook Chamber and run the heat up to 350-400 ish to kill any mold and spores...   You probably want the wood to char a bit....   It will be dry and ready to add as splits when done....


----------



## sacedbysapp (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks Dave....


----------

